# Deet in 2ww



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, 

Can you use mozzie spray with Deet in during the 2ww or should you avoid deet? Use citronella oil instead?

Thanks
Clare


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Previous questions that might be helpful:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170915.msg2701330#msg2701330

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=161493.msg2483443#msg2483443

All depends on where you are and what the risk of malaria is, if you are just trying to avoid being bitten then I'd avoid Deet if you can but if you need to prevent contracting blood borne mosquitio infections then I would recommend Deet as it is the most effective repellant.

Maz x


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Mazv.

There's no Malaria where we're going so that's not a concern. I don't react well to mozzy bites though and can have a bad reaction. Can you recommend a good product without deet in? I'm used to covering up etc. Also I have a small bottle of citonella oil that I normally put a bit on my wrists and ankles, is that ok?  We had a bad response in treatment and only had 4 cell embies at day 3 so we're not expecting any success so decided to go on holiday. A bit mad but better than moping at home! I'll be able to start using deet half way through holiday!

Thanks
Clare


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi clare,

The NTIS UK (national teratology information service) recommend "picaridin and PMD may be more appropriate for travel to areas where the risk of malaria is not recognised" (Use of insect repellants in pregnancy monograph, Dec 2007). Sorry but I'm not familiar enough with the range of insect repellant products on sale to know which ones would be the most suitable. If you ask in your local Pharmacy though they should be able to help advise.

As far as using citronella on the skin goes then there is no evidence on its use in pregnancy to say wether it si safe or not so I'd probably err on side of caution and avoid. Ok to use as candles or vapouriser though.

Really hoping that things have a good outcome   
Maz x


----------

